# Rides around carlsbad



## JackDaniels (Oct 4, 2011)

I'll be in carlsbad next week and planning on bringing my bike. Last time I was there a few years ago I rented a bike and did some rides up and down 101.

If you know of some good rides in the area, please post them. I'm a cat 2 rider coming from altitude so don't be afraid to suggest some harder stuff.


----------



## porterhouse (Jan 27, 2009)

I love riding on the coast but getting lost on some two lane roads away from stop signs and traffic lights is where it is at for me. Here is a pretty challenging route that includes several good climbs; Wohlford, Palomar, Cole grade...

Bike Ride Profile | - Mt Palomar near Carlsbad | Times and Records | Strava

West Lilac is good, Bonsall and the bike path out to the coast...

Bike Ride Profile | San Luis Rey/West Lilac/Leucadia near Carlsbad | Times and Records | Strava

Part Swami's, part SDBC, all good stuff...

Bike Ride Profile | Swamis loop + bike path loop + sdbc loop near Encinitas | Times and Records | Strava


----------



## JackDaniels (Oct 4, 2011)

Awesome thanks. It was full on winter riding here today so I'm ready to hit the coast tomorrow.


----------



## Joe.90 (Sep 5, 2011)

You know what, I've rode the coast 4 or 5 times now. And can honestly say I'm not going to bother again. The amount of times you have to stop for a red light is probably once a mile, making it soo hard to actually get a decent rhythm going...incredibly frustrating!! I dunno maybe it's cus I'm an English guy and we have hardly any lights but I'm gonna head inland for smaller roads like the other guy said


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*go to celopacific.org*



Joe.90 said:


> You know what, I've rode the coast 4 or 5 times now. And can honestly say I'm not going to bother again. The amount of times you have to stop for a red light is probably once a mile, making it soo hard to actually get a decent rhythm going...incredibly frustrating!! I dunno maybe it's cus I'm an English guy and we have hardly any lights but I'm gonna head inland for smaller roads like the other guy said


and find their inland route, great ride. they do it most weekeneds


----------



## gormleyflyer2002 (Sep 12, 2005)

what coastal town in this area would you suggest for a week long traing camp (5 guys).......?

thanks


----------



## desertgeezer (Aug 28, 2011)

I grew up in the Carlsbad/Oceanside area. Back then (the olden times) the roads were clear and you were safe to ride most anywhere. Now, I don't even like to go back there. The roads are packed 24/7 with speeding, gawking, dip-s**t drivers. It just ain't fun no more.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

Use MapMyRide to search for routes in the area between Carlsbad and Escondido/Rancho Bernardo/Poway. THere are a lot of great routes in that area, including a separate bike path all along rt 58.


----------



## Z6_esb (Feb 16, 2012)

here are the routes for the century in 2013 with notes: Course Maps | San Diego Century Bike Ride

Here is a calendar of some rides and events in SD (not necessarily Carlsbad): https://www.google.com/calendar/[email protected]&gsessionid=OK

I bet Carbon Connection in Carlsbad Village on the 101 (Carlsbad Blvd) would have some route suggestions as well and is a good shop if you need some stuff.


----------

